# Northman Plow



## Ravenhawk (Jan 9, 2005)

Does anyone know where to get info and parts for a northman 2200b plow? I picked this up at a junkyard in great shape. But i am having trouble finding anything for it. I want to service and adjust the fenner pump that came with it.
It drops the plow like a rock.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.lcltruckequipment.com/northman.html


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

RAVEN........Welcome to Plowsite !

Also check out http://www.northmansnowplows.com


----------



## Ravenhawk (Jan 9, 2005)

*Northman phone number disconnected*



sonjaab said:


> RAVEN........Welcome to Plowsite !
> 
> Also check out http://www.northmansnowplows.com


Northman phone number disconnected.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

nothern tools is a distrib for them they sell complete setups now


----------



## sdwinter (Jun 21, 2005)

*Northman's New Number*

Northman's new phone number is (605)543-5607. They moved from Sioux City, IA to Sioux Falls, SD.


----------



## bigfooted (Dec 2, 2007)

I also have one that drops fast, what did you do to fix that problem?


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

you need a float control it mounts on top of the pump and it is adjustable to how fast you want it to drop


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi guys, yeah I have an NorthMan plow, don't know the # on my, I bet its from the 80's I had to replace the flat bar, got an 5/8 on now,

Yeah it does drop fast but fix it goes down slow, its set on top of the pump.. 

I was told new NorthMan plow is 4,000.. Wow I got my used cheep!! 

Steve


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

are these plows any good?


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

TEX;456629 said:


> are these plows any good?


Yeah they do good job just like any other plows


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks i havent heard much about them


----------



## moosey (Sep 30, 2003)

I just picked one up 2 weeks ago. The mount did not have all pieces for it. My buddy fabbed it to work on my truck. Tough plow!!!


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

had one back in early ninetys never a problem,nice heavy duty plow,the front end plow carriage of the truck was big and beefy and was like a push bar with rubber piece on it.
i miss that plow it actually made the truck look bad to the bone.i liked how the lift cylinder tucked away when not in use.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice to hear there are a few others out there using Northman too. I have had mine for about 6 years and I bought it used when it was 3 years old. It's getting a bit rusty now, but I have only replaced a coil, relay switch for motor and one hydro fitting. I like the lift cylinder tucking away too and the whole set-up is very simple and easy to work on. It has been a great plow and has paid for itself many times over!


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah I paid good price for my, still like way it works, and plan on add wings to it soon.

I had my repainted cleaned all old Blue pain off and painted it Red anyway, 

every thing been working good to me all I replaced is the hose when I got it.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

here in Colorado northman use to be our #1 plow we sold hundreds upon hundreds for commercial use and we still do sell them not like we did.... northman went through new ownership and are getting the ball rolling again but here in Colorado there are alot on the road and the biggest snow removal company maybe in the U.S. is using northman so they are a good plow but the main plow that we sell now is SNOWAY mainly because they are the best plow on the market. 
:salute:


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

I bought my Northman a couple months ago from a guy that had purchased it new in September. So far it has been a great plow. I got a great deal on a plow that had been used once... 

The skidshoe mounts need a little work. They need a piece of pipe welded so that the shoes go up through the pipe. Without it, the shoe shafts and mounts are becoming worn and sloppy even w/ grease. I have to use skidshoes to plow my drive and others that are gravel/dirt.

I have a set of wings that are brand new, but have not put them on. If anyone is interested, they are brand new, never mounted w/ brackets and hardware.


----------

